# Screws for a 1958 Higgins Flightliner



## Heledir (Oct 13, 2010)

Somehow I managed to lose the screws when bringing my Flightliner back to college. Does anyone know what size screws I should buy to reattach the fenders, rack etc?


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure what size screws you need, but try a little red Loctite on the threads next time.


----------



## Heledir (Oct 14, 2010)

No, it's because I took it apart to transport it and I must have dropped the bag of screws somewhere


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 7, 2010)

I know the ones in the rear are self tapping screws.


----------



## Heledir (Nov 8, 2010)

doesn't matter now, I just had a giant box of misc screws, nuts and bolts sent from home and just picked through and found some that fit lol


----------

